# ant id...any entemologists about?



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

any idea what this is, and if its native to the uk?


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

A species of wood ant perhaps? Possibly _Formica rufa_


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

What makes you suspect it is not native? where was it?


----------

